# Avatar factory



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

I have noticed that some people have not applied transparency to their avatars. So, I have set up a factory where people send in their avatars, and other people mess with 'em (add transparency, FX, etc.). Have fun!


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 30, 2002)

I've made and edited avatars for people and I'm glad to help too.


----------



## adambyte (Mar 30, 2002)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only way to have transparency in pictures on the web is to make a gif... and they only have one level of transparency, right?


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 30, 2002)

That's right.


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by adambyte _
> *Correct me if I'm wrong, but the only way to have transparency in pictures on the web is to make a gif... and they only have one level of transparency, right? *



Well, you can use .png files...


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 30, 2002)

Otay, but where is the factory?

Who wants to let me know how to set up transparency on my own?  "If you give a man a fish" kind of argument...


----------



## ksuther (Mar 30, 2002)

wdw, you wouldn't happen to have a copy of the rat that's still white would you? 
I wanna screw with it


----------



## wdw_ (Mar 30, 2002)




----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

I made an icon with transparency for you, nkuvu.

Hope you like it.


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by wdw_ _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! That's exactly the one I was surfing just a few minutes ago!!!


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 30, 2002)

I do like the tranparency -- thanks xoot!

Ignore my earlier post -- I'm feeling a little dense today...


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

I did the transparency manually; magic wand cut off too many pixels.


----------



## xoot (Mar 30, 2002)

Or, maybe a blue turtle...


----------



## nkuvu (Mar 31, 2002)

The blue looks cool, but I think I'll stay with boring green.


----------



## julguribye (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Or, maybe a blue turtle...  *



Aquaturtle!!


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *Aquaturtle!! *



Bernie     )


----------



## julguribye (Apr 1, 2002)

Aquatint, eh?


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

Very cool!

Is Aquatint freeware?


----------



## ksuther (Apr 1, 2002)

Nope, $15 for personal use, $50 for money-grubbing use 
Kinda steep...


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *Nope, $15 for personal use, $50 for money-grubbing use
> Kinda steep... *



Heh...

I'll stick with Photoshop.


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

I think i've gotta teach everyone on how to make avatars transparent... (i'm assuming that you use Photoshop and have the image open) 

1. Make another image in Photoshop, same size, with a transparent background. 

2. Copy and paste the original image into the new image. 

3. Select the whitespace you don't want to have in your avatar and delete it. 

4. Go to File > Save for Web and play around with the gif settings (note: don't forget to check the transparency checkbox). 

5. You're done!


----------



## vic (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ksuther _
> *wdw, you wouldn't happen to have a copy of the rat that's still white would you?
> I wanna screw with it  *



heee wants to sccreewww with it... heeeh heheh eheheh


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by julguribye _
> *Aquatint, eh?  *


Well you didn't think I used my natural airbrushing talent did you ? ;o)

Aquatint rocks, and is kind of free. Although I try to register Shareware that I use, I only use aquatint for messing around with people's avatars in my coffee break, so don't feel the need to register it. If I used it for a website for example, I'd pay though.

Bernie     )


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

Here is a new avatar for gplex... (100 pixels for use on other boards too)


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

And for Chimera lovers...


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

And for other Chimera lovers that like the color blue...


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

And for macguy, I made his avatar transparent


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

And another AquaTinted image for macguy...


----------



## Valrus (Apr 18, 2002)

Nice thread xoot, but don't get too carried away with your l337 photoshop skillz. I think most people would prefer to use avatars that they made themselves. I know if you touch mine, I'll kill ya 

And you should use .png. It's both (a) open source and (b) better than .gif. JPEG is still better for photos though... that's my excuse.

-the valrus


----------



## bighairydog (Apr 18, 2002)

Wow, I haven't seen a guy have conversations with himself that long since my granddad went mad ;o)

Bernie     )


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

Ok. The .png version of the chimera avatar:


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

And the glow one


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 18, 2002)

LOL thanks xoot, I just hadn't gotten around to doing it yet.
However, how do you like the job I did with vics? he's using it now.


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by macguy17 _
> *LOL thanks xoot, I just hadn't gotten around to doing it yet.
> However, how do you like the job I did with vics? he's using it now.  *



A bit jagged, but nevertheless good.


----------



## xoot (Apr 18, 2002)

A personal customized avatar for you, KaneCorp...

P.S.:I did not choose the design for the avatar.


----------

